# !!!STOLEN BLINDS!!! REWARD



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Everyone, I know this may be a shot in the dark, but I have 4 of my fellow friends and myself, that had our blinds stolen. We were hunting West of Wall Lake and North 2 Miles in Oats-Wheat Stubble Field (South Dakota). We packed up our decoys after the morning hunt and folded our blinds up and tucked them tightly between a large pile of bales. There is no way anyone could have knew they were thier unless they seen us do it, or dillibertely drove out in the field a long way, trespassing to see if thier was anything in a pile of bales. If you have any information on any used blinds being sold in the area, please let us know or contact the sheriff or GFP. Over $1200 in value... we will have a great reward for anyone that has information leading up to the return or finding of the blinds.

5 Blinds

2 Final Approach SUB- Shadow Grass
1 Final Approach- Scheels Brand- Shadow Grass-Light Brown
1 Avery Finisher - Max 4 
1 Sportsman's Warehouse Deciever - Max 4, Mudded Heavily.

This is a felony and trust me---if we find out who it is, which we have a very good idea, and they do not come forth and honestly appologize, We will throw the book at them.... SO WHOEVER YOU ARE>>> FESS UP... Its your best bet..least amount of trouble...

Thanks,

PM me with any details....


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Good luck with that. Makes me sick. uke:


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

fargojohnson said:


> Good luck with that. Makes me sick. uke:


Made us all sick too! Could not believe it!!!


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow that is just not right hope you find the lowlife who took them


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

It used to be you could leave things somewhere and not even think about someone showing up and taking them. Not anymore, :******: best of luck finding them Frog.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. Whoever these little punks are...they better hope the cops find them before we find them...they are NOT going to like what we have to say...and do! :sniper:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I hate people like that. I just had a trail camera and treestand stolen but luckily got them back. Good luck with finding the people.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Going to move this to the Lost & Found forum towards the bottom of the forums page.

Have you talked to the land owner/farmer at all yet?


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

bandman said:


> Going to move this to the Lost & Found forum towards the bottom of the forums page.
> 
> Have you talked to the land owner/farmer at all yet?


Thanks.
Yes, we have talked with the land owner, and the gentleman who farms it. We talked to about every house in a 3 mile radius of it...found out that one guy that lives near here...his nephew drives that vehicle...so we may be on to something...


----------



## madmedic32 (Sep 15, 2008)

FrogMan said:


> bandman said:
> 
> 
> > Going to move this to the Lost & Found forum towards the bottom of the forums page.
> ...


Man i have been in the same boat as you frog i live in northern New York on the st.lawrance river, i had my blind stolen the funny thing is where i have to put in my boat to get to the island i hunt on i met the SOB who had my blind i even made a comment on his blind told him i love mine , the sob just smiled and said yeah i love this one too, thats when i noticed my tag on it and blocked him off with my truck and boat, he had one of two options back his truck into the river or wait for the cops to come, once the cop told him he had to show proof of ownership he fessed up


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you found your stuff yet?


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

NOPE! No luck yet...hopefully these little bastards can come forward and quit lying...we are almost out of options...we know they have them, but we don't know WHERE they have them...
It has been about a week and a half ago...hopefully we can get some more leads and nail these dip $h!ts...


----------

